# Sony-Ericson xperia active



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sony-Ericsson xperia active*

Has anyone tried the Xperia Active android smartphone, particularly for MTB recording and navigation?

It looks promising. IPX7 waterproofing, shockproofing, GPS chip, an ANT+ receiver that will integrate with all GArmin sensors, Powertaps etc (with the right app of course), even a barometer AKA altimeter.

I expect battery life will be less than awesome with GPS and ANT+ running, but would like reports from the field on this and GPS tracking. Anyone tried one of these phones?


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*in depht report here*

just look here for the report:
DC Rainmaker: Hands on review of the Sony Ericsson Xperia Active ANT+ enabled waterproof phone

only thing missing on the phone is a temperature sensor since it has also a barometric altimeter.

for a bike mount/case:

Bikecase for mounting on your bike when using Endomondo Sportstracker

:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

gmngueko said:


> just look here for the report:
> DC Rainmaker: Hands on review of the Sony Ericsson Xperia Active ANT+ enabled waterproof phone
> 
> only thing missing on the phone is a temperature sensor since it has also a barometric altimeter.
> ...


DCRainmaker's review is what first made me so interested in this phone  A new mount, just for the Active, has just been released too, increasing my interest DC Rainmaker: CES 2012 Health and Fitness Gadget Roundup: Part I

Rainmaker touches on battery life, but not mtbing. I'm hope there are more early users with reports on battery usage with ANT and GPS, and on GPS tracking while mtbing (dense woods etc).


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*4-5 hours at least*

in the Q&A/comment section of the DC Rainmaker report, it looks that users reports around 5 hours usage (GPS and ant+ enabled).

thanks on the info on the new bike mount :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

gmngueko said:


> in the Q&A/comment section of the DC Rainmaker report, it looks that users reports around 5 hours usage (GPS and ant+ enabled).
> 
> thanks on the info on the new bike mount :thumbsup:


Thanks.:thumbsup:

The new handlebar mount seems great in these tests.
DC Rainmaker: A review of the SportyPal Sony Ericsson Xperia Active Bike Mount
And rainmaker mentions he uses it more than his Edge 800.

Sony-Ericsson has also issued GLONASS support for this and their other current Androids.:thumbsup:

I wish it had longer battery life, but this is just the reality of these devices... and I can always carry a second internal battery or external battery.

On paper at least, this seems like a Garmin 800 killer. 
I'm picking one up, unlocked, and will report once I have some real-world experience.


----------



## sony active (Feb 29, 2012)

*bike mount for se xperia active*

hy i am from Austria an my passion is mountainbiking. my preferred terrain are single trails in the alps.
i use se xperia acitve now for tracking and navigation.
was looking for a good bikemount and found one one at upmove.eu

check out the shop "bikehalterungen". unfortunately just german :-(

have this fixed on my bike now. i am really happy. the cklick funktion gives much more safety for my se xperia active


----------



## bacetor (Mar 7, 2012)

The holder for the Xperia active will be available on March 19th. Go to sportypal.com/xperiaactivebikeholder to enter your email and be notified.


----------

